
Why compiled Go programs give a warm fuzzy feeling - BIackSwan
http://karankurani.com/post/60113423622/why-compiled-go-programs-give-a-warm-fuzzy-feeling
======
lazzlazzlazz
Do they? Even when you've littered your new hopefully-general code with
`interface{}`?

Go programs may feel comparatively safe if you're coming from a dynamic
language, but I always worry I forgot to catch some exception or circumvented
the type system incorrectly (because I had to).

